# Newbie Purchase: Sage DTP and E Mignon V2? Beginners Tips?



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi

After some research I have decided to buy a Sage DTP (£299 eCookshop.co.uk) and a Mignon V2 (179.99 MyEspresso.co.uk) as my first set up.

It was a mixture of budget and covenience that provoked this after alternatives were considered (Sage Smart Grinder, Silvia, Classic, etc.)

Anyway, I wondered what people's opinion of this combo was for a first timer?

However, the crux of this thread is to ask for beginners tips on where to start using them:

Do I need to do anything to the Mignon out of the box? Season the burrs etc?

Should I use the pressurised baskets on the DTP to start with?

Many thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you have scales , if not get some ...

Hopefully your using good fresh roasted coffee and not supermarket bought.

What coffee are you gonna use btw?

If your using the grinder and fresh coffee then don't use the pressurised basket.

Stuck to a double basket for now .

Reading here

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Makes me happy seeing people go for the DTP lol. Great little machine and paired with the mignon will be an excellent match.

You won't need pressurised baskets because you have a great grinder, you will however have a bit of a learning curve to overcome but there's plenty of us that are keen DTP users that can help where needed.

Do you have any prior experience with espresso machines?


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you have scales , if not get some ...
> 
> Hopefully your using good fresh roasted coffee and not supermarket bought.
> 
> ...


There's a couple of Hasbean stockists in my area so I was going to head there first. Any experience?

Also what are your thoughts on the beans sold by the big chains?


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Makes me happy seeing people go for the DTP lol. Great little machine and paired with the mignon will be an excellent match.
> 
> You won't need pressurised baskets because you have a great grinder, you will however have a bit of a learning curve to overcome but there's plenty of us that are keen DTP users that can help where needed.
> 
> Do you have any prior experience with espresso machines?


Non-really. Just watched lots of YT vids.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

radam87 said:


> There's a couple of Hasbean stockists in my area so I was going to head there first. Any experience?
> 
> Also what are your thoughts on the beans sold by the big chains?


Big chains ? Costa etc , wouldn't touch em with barge pole . Not my preference of taste and roast and not guarantee they will be fresh or have a roast date to em .

Why not order online from Has Bean , you will get it cheaper i suspect that from a shop.

Lots of great roasters to choose from listed on the forum .


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello,

That's a fantastic price of £179.99 if that's for a new Mignon MK2 as they are usually around the £300 mark.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

There's loads of help on here so if you get stuck just shout up


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Big chains ? Costa etc , wouldn't touch em with barge pole . Not my preference of taste and roast and not guarantee they will be fresh or have a roast date to em .
> 
> Why not order online from Has Bean , you will get it cheaper i suspect that from a shop.
> 
> Lots of great roasters to choose from listed on the forum .


Thanks - will look into it - any recommendations?

Do they do starter packs? On one hand I want to try lots, on the other I am concerned I will have a lot of waste to begin with as I'm still working out how to pull a drinkable shot.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> There's loads of help on here so if you get stuck just shout up


Any problems with the smaller portafilter and lack of 3-way sol. valve?

Someone mentioned warming the portafilter before use by soaking?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

radam87 said:


> Any problems with the smaller portafilter and lack of 3-way sol. valve?
> 
> Someone mentioned warming the portafilter before use by soaking?


I modified mine so it has a solenoid valve but to be honest when your grind is right you don't really need one. It's only if you choke the machine that it would come in handy to vent the trapped pressure.

With regards to warming I always run a shot of hot water through into a cup anyway to pre-warm that and just pop it onto the cup warmer


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I would suggest buy at least 1kg of the same bean to get used to your set up as different beans require different grind settings, so if you just have 250g by the time you get used to it you'll be on to another bean.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I modified mine so it has a solenoid valve but to be honest when your grind is right you don't really need one. It's only if you choke the machine that it would come in handy to vent the trapped pressure.
> 
> With regards to warming I always run a shot of hot water through into a cup anyway to pre-warm that and just pop it onto the cup warmer


Is it difficult to mod it with a 3-way valves?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

radam87 said:


> Is it difficult to mod it with a 3-way valves?


If your ok with drills and tapping threads into metal you'll be ok lol


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

radam87 said:


> Is it difficult to mod it with a 3-way valves?


If your ok with drills and tapping threads into metal you'll be ok lol


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

radam87 said:


> Any problems with the smaller portafilter and lack of 3-way sol. valve?
> 
> Someone mentioned warming the portafilter before use by soaking?


I've had no issues and although you may get the odd "soggier" puck I just eave it on the machine a bit longer and it taps out into a knock box no worries.

Because the steam arm isn't no burn you do have to be quick getting the milk off I find.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> If your ok with drills and tapping threads into metal you'll be ok lol


I'm guessing this would void the warranty?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

GCGlasgow said:


> I'm guessing this would void the warranty?


Yes it does that's a very good point. Although the mod can be done in a fashion so to not physically change anything. What I mean is it can be put back to standard if needed 

But yes think very carefully when messing with your machine if it does have warranty on it still.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you have scales , if not get some ...
> 
> Hopefully your using good fresh roasted coffee and not supermarket bought.
> 
> ...


Any recommendations for scales?

I've ordered 1kg of Rave Italian Job while it's on offer. Looked at HasBean and Crankhouse for the future.

What beans do you like best?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

radam87 said:


> Any recommendations for scales?
> 
> I've ordered 1kg of Rave Italian Job while it's on offer. Looked at HasBean and Crankhouse for the future.
> 
> What beans do you like best?


Amazon or Ebay will have scales that do the job for under £10


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Very solid combo, both very capable machines. Although you should probably make sure you have a warranty on the sage.

Burrs will need seasoning, get in contact with a local roaster and see if they can sort you out with 4kg of some stale/test beans.

The sage will need the motta tamper, the supplied tamper is a pain. And as other members have said, buy a kg of the same bean and use them to get yourself familiar with the machines.

You are lucky the DTP community is so big on this forum now, a whole dtp owners thread to look through filled with knowledge from people who really know the machine.

The lack of 3-way isn't really a big deal, backflushing in my experience is pretty pointless with this machine, you are better off just cleaning behind the shower screen as often as you'd usually backflush and try keep everything scale free (bottled water). The 54mm portafilter is a shame, it is an awkward size and means there is a lack of accessories, but some members have tried different baskets and shower screens such as the La spaz gear due to the close pf size (53mm).


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I modified mine so it has a solenoid valve but to be honest when your grind is right you don't really need one. It's only if you choke the machine that it would come in handy to vent the trapped pressure.
> 
> With regards to warming I always run a shot of hot water through into a cup anyway to pre-warm that and just pop it onto the cup warmer


Do you prefer your Sage or your Gaggia? How do they compare?


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Very solid combo, both very capable machines. Although you should probably make sure you have a warranty on the sage.
> 
> Burrs will need seasoning, get in contact with a local roaster and see if they can sort you out with 4kg of some stale/test beans.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I can extend the warranty beyond two year but shall look into it.

How would I go about seasoning the burrs?

I'll look out for a Motta tamper if reasonably priced.

Which accessories does the 54 mm PF lack?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

radam87 said:


> I'm not sure I can extend the warranty beyond two year but shall look into it.
> 
> How would I go about seasoning the burrs?


Just try and get a hold of some stale beans and run them through the grinder and straight into the trash



radam87 said:


> I'll look out for a Motta tamper if reasonably priced.


They cost about £20 and are a must have for the sage



radam87 said:


> Which accessories does the 54 mm PF lack?


Baskets, naked portafilters, shower screens, lack of choice of tampers, distribution tools etc etc..... however @joey24dirt has managed to solve every single one of the aforementioned accessories







. King of the DTP? I think so, so far.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Just try and get a hold of some stale beans and run them through the grinder and straight into the trash
> 
> They cost about £20 and are a must have for the sage
> 
> ...


Haha what are you like.... stupidest DTP owner more like. My warranty is long gone now after all the tinkering


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha what are you like.... stupidest DTP owner more like. My warranty is long gone now after all the tinkering


Atleast you have a pimped out machine to show for it...


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

I think a lot of the aforementioned accessories are superfluous. Although not the best I'm pulling good shots with the standard tamper supplied, the only thing I've invested in is one of joey's Naked portafilters, which had improved my shots immeasurably.

It's a solid starter machine for sure with many features other machines at this price point lack.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

ATZ said:


> I think a lot of the aforementioned accessories are superfluous. Although not the best I'm pulling good shots with the standard tamper supplied, the only thing I've invested in is one of joey's Naked portafilters, which had improved my shots immeasurably.
> 
> It's a solid starter machine for sure with many features other machines at this price point lack.


Does Joey sell these?


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Just try and get a hold of some stale beans and run them through the grinder and straight into the trash
> 
> They cost about £20 and are a must have for the sage
> 
> ...


I have my Sage DTP, Mignon, Cheap scales.

Planning to upgrade tamper ... possibly get or cut a bottomless PF (Any ideas how much these retail for? And if anyone sells them to avoid the faff?)

Anything else other than beans?

Rakesh - what's method do you use to head the PF - run a shot through or soak. Any regrets about not going for a Classic or Silvia?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

radam87 said:


> I have my Sage DTP, Mignon, Cheap scales.
> 
> Planning to upgrade tamper ... possibly get or cut a bottomless PF (Any ideas how much these retail for? And if anyone sells them to avoid the faff?)
> 
> ...


 @joey24dirt does the tampers and portafilters. I ran a shot through the pf, soaking sounds like a faff. I did end up going for a classic after the sage and fitted a PID to it which I am enjoying now.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

radam87 said:


> Does Joey sell these?


Hi I didn't sell these as such, rather I just got a load from sage sent to me. Then I modified them and posted them out. If it's something you'd be interested in then drop me a PM and I'll try sort something out


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Hi I didn't sell these as such, rather I just got a load from sage sent to me. Then I modified them and posted them out. If it's something you'd be interested in then drop me a PM and I'll try sort something out


That would be great


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> @joey24dirt does the tampers and portafilters. I ran a shot through the pf, soaking sounds like a faff. I did end up going for a classic after the sage and fitted a PID to it which I am enjoying now.


Are you still running the sage?

Which do you prefer? Any big differences?


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha what are you like.... stupidest DTP owner more like. My warranty is long gone now after all the tinkering


Do you have a preference with the SDTP and Classic?

Did you ever consider the Silvia?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

radam87 said:


> Do you have a preference with the SDTP and Classic?
> 
> Did you ever consider the Silvia?


I got the DTP first and loved it and still do. Then got the opportunity for a classic so I use that at work...... and also love it. So to be honest I don't have a favourite. Both are great 

The Silvia also is a very good machine although I'm basing that on what I have seen on YouTube. Are you having doubts already about the DTP ?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

radam87 said:


> Are you still running the sage?
> 
> Which do you prefer? Any big differences?


No longer running the sage, and haven't owned the classic long enough to have a preference just yet. Big difference is the temp stability on a stock classic compared to the sage, the sage has a built in PID and so temp is more stable, the classic does not although I have put a PID on my classic now the temp stability is alot better and so are the shots, I can also alter temp on the classic which is not possible on the sage. The sage has pre infusion out the box, the classic does not without modding. Even though they are both single boiler machines they are very different. The sage is probably better value for money, but with my classic running at 9 bar with a PID id probably say the espresso is better, although I won't disclose how much better as ive only owned the classic a week and have only tried one bean with it.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I got the DTP first and loved it and still do. Then got the opportunity for a classic so I use that at work...... and also love it. So to be honest I don't have a favourite. Both are great
> 
> The Silvia also is a very good machine although I'm basing that on what I have seen on YouTube. Are you having doubts already about the DTP ?


Yeah it was a tough call between the two but with the Classic there was a lot of uncertainty buying second hand as a newbie. I think overall I made the right choice. I did consider both but with accessories it would have just cost a couple of hundred more for something like a Rocket Apartmento etc.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> No longer running the sage, and haven't owned the classic long enough to have a preference just yet. Big difference is the temp stability on a stock classic compared to the sage, the sage has a built in PID and so temp is more stable, the classic does not although I have put a PID on my classic now the temp stability is alot better and so are the shots, I can also alter temp on the classic which is not possible on the sage. The sage has pre infusion out the box, the classic does not without modding. Even though they are both single boiler machines they are very different. The sage is probably better value for money, but with my classic running at 9 bar with a PID id probably say the espresso is better, although I won't disclose how much better as ive only owned the classic a week and have only tried one bean with it.


Keep us posted.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Very solid combo, both very capable machines. Although you should probably make sure you have a warranty on the sage.
> 
> Burrs will need seasoning, get in contact with a local roaster and see if they can sort you out with 4kg of some stale/test beans.
> 
> ...


How do I remove the shower screen please?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

radam87 said:


> How do I remove the shower screen please?


Remove the screw in the center of shower screen with an Allen key and I used a knife to gently pry it out.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


>


Can you offer any cleaning advice?

Which accessories do you think are essential? Jug, naked PF? Motta Tampa? Group brush?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

radam87 said:


> Can you offer any cleaning advice?
> 
> Which accessories do you think are essential? Jug, naked PF? Motta Tampa? Group brush?


Jug isn't essential as the sage jug supplied is actually pretty good.

Cleaning brush, motta 53mm tamper.... yeah definitely get those

Naked pf is useful but again not essential. If you do want one I can help


----------

